# Offering custom ornaments again!!!



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Equusketch said:


> Howdy ya'll. I know I have been a bit MIA lately, but I just wanted to announce that I am still offering custom mini painting ornaments this year for affordable Christmas gifts. Each ornament is $15 plus $5 shipping (shipping may vary slightly for bulk orders).
> 
> Here are a few samples of ornaments I did last year.


 
I would be very interested in getting some for my horse pals for Christmas. Do you do them from photos or just what ever? THX


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Ooh, ooh, I want one! Maybe more for christmas presents! Just send a pic?


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome. Yes, I work from photographs. Because the canvases are so small, I would recommend a head shot vs. full body, but I can do a full body shot if desired. I offer 2 basic Chirstmas backgrounds (red with wreath border and baby blue with snowflakes). I'll have to find samples of both from last year when I am on my computer tonight. I can also do custom color backgrounds and very basic scenery. Ya'll can either post the pictures here or e-mail them to me at [email protected]. I think e-mail is best so I we can keep in touch about payment and shipping details. I've gotten a lot of requests so far, so the sooner you can get the pictures to me the better. I don't usually require payment until I have finished the paintings, but you can pay me pretty much at any time. The sooner I get paid, the sooner the items get shipped out in time for Christmas. I do give priority to prepaid items. I do have a pay pal account for quick payment, but I also take checks/money orders. feel free to e-mail me for further details.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey, I don't want to be a pest, but I was just curious if any of ya'll are still interested in ornaments. If so, I will need the pictures soon in order to get them done and shipped out by Christmas. Times ticking away. You can e-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## Sammy1615 (Nov 21, 2010)

WOW! your amazing at that!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

What are the sizes? They look great!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

They are 3 x 3 inches or 2.5 x 3.5 inches depending on if I want to paint from a rectangle or square. I attach hooks to them so they can hang from a tree. I can also include a mini easel to display the painting on if you'd prefer that over an ornament for $5 extra.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Equusketch said:


> . I attach hooks to them so they can hang from a tree..


 
oh!!!! i thought they were earings! lol im so dumb :wink:


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Those are adorable! If only I had the money!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i like them as well


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

How long does it take you to complete them? Would you offer a discount if I purchased many at once?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

aww,I wish I could get one! this would make a great gift for my instructor!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Clementine said:


> How long does it take you to complete them? Would you offer a discount if I purchased many at once?


Unfortunately I can't offer a discount on bulk orders. The cost of materials and time invested is the same for every painting regardless of how many I do. I am already not making much of a profit with materials and even shipping and am planning to increase my prices next year. Sorry. 

At this time I don't think I can get bulk orders done before Christmas. I have a fairly large waiting list already and this weekend is really my last shot to get them all done and shipped out since I am going to be out of town all next weekend. I could possibly fit one or two max orders in and get them shipped out before Christmas, but I would need the pictures like ASAP. I've definately gotten more business this year than last year, so I am hoping a slight price increase will still be worth it to people.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I like these... how do we proceed? I would like two of our boy Citrus on a royal blue background 
~Anne


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

I would like one please with the baby blue backround!!!!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Citrus and Kamibear11: I am glad you are both interested in a couple ornaments. They are $15 each (plus shipping) until the end of the year in which case I will be raising my prices. At this time I can not guarantee that I could finish the ornaments and ship them out in time for Christmas, but I do offer these year round, so I'd be happy to do them after Christmas. There is also another option for $5 extra to purchase a mini easel to go with the mini painting so it could be like a dresser decoration instead of an ornament. If you are still interested and want further details you can send me an e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

I emailed you! also could you put up a picture of the mini easle?


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

This is the only picture of one of the easels that I have. I did this painting for a friend and he wanted me to paint the easel black. They usually just come in varied shades of brown. They are made of wood.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thats awesome will the shipping be more expensive if you get easle and the ortament?


----------

